# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  A duhet besuar kete...

## roni_s

Pershendetje per gjithe Forumistet

Te dashure forumist dua ta dije mendimin e juaj, para nje viti isha i regjistraur ne (Emigrationexpert.com) qellimi im dhe qellimi i ketije programi ne permjet interneti ishte qe te emigroja ne Canada, por dua qe t' sigurohem nga gjithe ata qe me ndihemojne se sa eshte serioze kjo, ktu me posht eshte nje message qe kam marr ne fakt eshte i fundit lajme qe ata me ben, ka dikush qe mund te me ndihemoi, ju pershendes mirmbeteshi.



                                                                                          Respect, Roni








__________________________________________________  __________

Welcome to the October edition of the Migration Expert Newsletter. This month we have a special offer for people migrating to Canada. You can get $500 off our Premium Migration Service. Simply register for our Premium Migration Service for any Canadian Visa during October, and you will get $500 off our usual fee!

This month, Migration Expert reports on the Canadian Government's latest incentives & plans for encouraging people to live & work in Canada, the outcomes of court cases and new laws in the UK that have resulted in big wins for migrants, and the positive effect that Migrants have had on Australia.

We hope that youll enjoy this newsletter and find it informative, as well as inspiring!

Kind Regards,

The Team at Migration Expert

----------

